# Reformed Theological Seminary



## Tyrese (Mar 25, 2014)

Does anyone here go (or have gone) to Reformed Theological Seminary for their Mdiv? Is it a good Seminary?
Anything negative that I should consider?


----------



## reaganmarsh (Mar 25, 2014)

There are a lot of RTS grads on the PB. You'll have some responses quickly. 

The first question will be: which campus are you considering, or are you looking at online work? 
The next one will be: what do you want to study (MA, MDiv, etc.)? 
The third: what do you want to do with it (pastor, elder, teach)?


----------



## Tyrese (Mar 25, 2014)

Good questions Rev.Reagan. Let me answer you questions in order:

1) I'm interested in the campus in DC. I'm not sure if I would do it online, or commute
2) Mdiv
3) I desire to become a Pastor


----------



## reaganmarsh (Mar 27, 2014)

Bumping this thread so an actual RTS grad or student can speak to this brother's question. 

Tyrese, I took my MA from SBTS (on campus) and am finishing up MDiv there as well (online). I can tell you that I really wanted to go to RTS but didn't think it was the best choice for our family at that time -- more of a practical consideration than anything else. If the Lord ever opens an opportunity for doctoral work for me, I'd personally be thrilled to study at RTS. 

That's about the extent of what I can tell you about RTS, except that a buddy worked there as a general handyman before he was accepted to SBTS and moved to Louisville! Ha! 

All the best in your studies, brother. Seminary is a wonderful privilege. Make it count! 

Grace to you.


----------



## Sensus Divinitas (Mar 28, 2014)

I can't speak to your specific situation, unfortunately. I'm currently enrolled in the online program at RTS. So, I can't comment on any specific campus nor am I going for my MDiv. However, I can tell you that my experience so far has been great. I hope someone else can answer your specific questions.


----------



## SolamVeritatem (Mar 28, 2014)

Tyrese,

How are you brother? 

I regret that I'm not able to speak to your specific situation, since I am not a student nor ever have I been a student at any of the RTS campuses. 

I did want to ask though, have you visited the school? Sometimes attending and getting to meet with the faculty, students and taking in the overall atmosphere and trajectory can be very helpful. Just wondering. 

Also, were you aware of the AALI program that is affiliated with RTS? It may be worth a shot to see if you could get that program to transfer from their Jackson campus to the DC campus. I think the discount rate on tuition for those who participate in AALI activities is 50%. Just trying to help you in anyway that I can. More info on that program can be found at the link below. 

RTS Jackson - African American Leadership Institute

Blessings,

In Him,

Craig


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 28, 2014)

Tyrese said:


> Good questions Rev.Reagan. Let me answer you questions in order:
> 
> 1) I'm interested in the campus in DC. I'm not sure if I would do it online, or commute
> 2) Mdiv
> 3) I desire to become a Pastor



What do you hope to get out of your education?


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 28, 2014)

My Dad went to school at RTS Jackson back in the early 90's. It was a good experience for him (and probably a good fit for where he was at the time) but it would probably not be the first place he would recommend now. Each campus is so different. For example I'd be much more comfortable going to Charlotte than I would some of the other locations but it really does depend on where you're coming from, what you're expecting, and where you're going.


----------



## Philip (Mar 28, 2014)

I've taken a class at RTS DC and it was a really excellent class. That said, remember that the campus is tiny and so resources are limited, though they do their best to compensate with weekend classes by profs from other campuses and schools.


----------



## PhillipJLee (Apr 2, 2014)

Tyrese said:


> Does anyone here go (or have gone) to Reformed Theological Seminary for their Mdiv? Is it a good Seminary?
> Anything negative that I should consider?



Hi Tyrese, I am a third/fourth year student at Reformed Theological Seminary in Atlanta. I transferred from a popular, large, evangelical seminary and here is my experience of my time here:

*Faculty*
The faculty is incredible for the following reasons: (a) professors are well trained, well read, and well experienced in their Reformed Theology; (b) they hold to a variety of Reformed beliefs on various topics so you will receive a strong, balanced, and yet thorough understanding of the Reformed tradition; (c) I haven't met anyone from D.C. but the faculty at Charlotte, Atlanta, and Orlando are very charitable and many are incredibly relational, caring as much for your theological development as your spiritual maturity.

*Curriculum*
Compared to the evangelical seminary I attended, the education you receive from RTS is unparalleled. I say this because you will receive, as mentioned, a balanced and faithful Reformed education. Each class dives deep into the Word and hinges well on Reformed beliefs; however, you will also receive an enormous amounts of training on how to shepherd a church faithfully.

*Student Life*
Depending on the campus, the student life can be a bit challenging -- the plus side of student life is that most students are serving in Reformed churches; however, in my opinion, this really limits your ability to mature in certain ways. In my opinion, some students, as a result of the rigorous curriculum and Reformed student community, folks can be harsh, rude, and narrow-minded. Granted, some find this appealing as they want to remain tightly knit in Reformed circles, I don't see a lot of room for open/different thinking, which sometimes sharpens your beliefs.

All in all, it is a great school. I don't think you will regret your time at RTS, especially if you appreciate a more balanced seminary experience wherein you want to learn Reformed theology but also prepare for real Pastoral Ministry. Granted, schools like Covenant Seminary have stronger student bodies and perhaps an even stronger emphasis on real Pastoral Ministry, RTS is still a very balanced and theologically rich school.

Just my two cents 

---------

I just saw you are currently at Gordon Conwell -- depending on where you're at with your theological development, I would stay for the following reasons: (a) GCTS is a very well known and highly respected school, which may open more opportunities to you after graduation; (b) likewise, the student body is much larger and diverse so I think you will be more encouraged and better equipped for "real life" ministry (let me know if yo'd like me to expand on this); but I realize now that having a strong student body really helps in so many ways so I stress this point; (c) theologically, my understanding and experience (I was about to attend GCTS but went to RTS as a result of personal circumstances) of the school is that is very Biblical so you will still gain a lot of the same theology.

Just my two cents again


----------



## Philip (Apr 2, 2014)

PhillipJLee said:


> I just saw you are currently at Gordon Conwell



Thanks Phillip (other Phillip) but I believe it was Tyrese asking the question. As a matter of fact I would agree with all that you have stated.


----------



## Tyrese (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks guys for your input. Very helpful! I'm interested in both RTS and Westminster West.


----------



## PhillipJLee (Apr 3, 2014)

Philip said:


> PhillipJLee said:
> 
> 
> > I just saw you are currently at Gordon Conwell
> ...



Ah sorry about that! Thanks Philip and glad to hear GC is as a strong of a seminary as I thought -- perhaps one day I can apply to their D. Min. program!



Tyrese said:


> Thanks guys for your input. Very helpful! I'm interested in both RTS and Westminster West.



Tyrese -- I was mentored for several years by a Westminster West alumni and I think it's important to know that RTS and WSC are very different. I'm not sure if you know the histories of each seminary but RTS not only approves of but supports Frame's Tripersectivalism. Many from WSC would consider the view borderline heresy, which is why there was a massive fall out between Frame and WSC some years ago. In addition, WSC is _very_ Klinean Two-Kingdoms based with a heavy emphasis on Biblical Theology and Redemptive-Historical hermeneutics. Again, I'm not sure how much you know about Kline and how much his Framework Theory impacts all of Scripture but it's something to look into before you apply because WSC integrates two-kingdoms theology in virtually every class.

In my opinion, if you are a hardcore Klinean Two-Kingdoms-minded theologian, then WSC is your best (if not only) bet! Otherwise, RTS will provide a much broader Reformed education.


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 3, 2014)

Online program is great. PM me for some other issues I will say.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 3, 2014)

I graduated from RTS Jackson in 2008 with a MDiv. I learned and grew much there during that time, and appreciated their commitment to equipping and training men not just for academics but emphasizing a pastoral approach to theology. The professors were usually upfront about their Confessional Presbyterian commitments and most had been pastors previously. I really appreciated the friendships I made there, like with Jacob above. I would recommend it again, not only because of it's theological commitments, but also because the area provided a very healthy environment for my family (we lived in Clinton), there are several very good churches to choose from (we attended St. Paul Presbyterian, now Pinehaven Pres.), and I was able to work almost full-time as an RN and keep the bills paid due to the lower cost of living. Also, there are great scholarships available if you have local church support, which offsets the steep tuition price. So it was a good fit for our situation in the providence of God. 

My only reservation about RTS Jackson now is that there has been quite a turn over among the faculty in the last few years, so I am not familiar with most of the professors anymore. Mile Van Pelt is an awesome Hebrew and Greek teacher. Not only does he make it easy but he really shows how you can delight in the languages as you study them. Guy Waters is a good confessional scholar. I did not have him for many classes, but he was my adviser and he was a great encouragement to me. Ligon Duncan was very good, especially on covenant theology and patristics. I think those are the only professors still teaching there since I attended. If you have any other questions feel free to PM.


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 3, 2014)

Puritan Sailor said:


> I graduated from RTS Jackson in 2008 with a MDiv. I learned and grew much there during that time, and appreciated their commitment to equipping and training men not just for academics but emphasizing a pastoral approach to theology. The professors were usually upfront about their Confessional Presbyterian commitments and most had been pastors previously. I really appreciated the friendships I made there, like with Jacob above. I would recommend it again, not only because of it's theological commitments, but also because the area provided a very healthy environment for my family (we lived in Clinton), there are several very good churches to choose from (we attended St. Paul Presbyterian, now Pinehaven Pres.), and I was able to work almost full-time as an RN and keep the bills paid due to the lower cost of living. Also, there are great scholarships available if you have local church support, which offsets the steep tuition price. So it was a good fit for our situation in the providence of God.
> 
> My only reservation about RTS Jackson now is that there has been quite a turn over among the faculty in the last few years, so I am not familiar with most of the professors anymore. Mile Van Pelt is an awesome Hebrew and Greek teacher. Not only does he make it easy but he really shows how you can delight in the languages as you study them. Guy Waters is a good confessional scholar. I did not have him for many classes, but he was my adviser and he was a great encouragement to me. Ligon Duncan was very good, especially on covenant theology and patristics. I think those are the only professors still teaching there since I attended. If you have any other questions feel free to PM.



I appreciate the friendship remark. Patrick was truly a great help.

One other plus in Jackson's favor: the city is relatively cheap and student housing, for whatever other financial woes you might suffer, is pretty cheap. And I enjoyed living in Jackson, too. I haven't kept up with the profs, but I gather there has been a high turnover rate.


----------



## Michael K (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks Phillip! Very informative. I'm planning to attend RTS Atlanta in Fall 2015, Lord willing.


----------

